# Broxdown Foals 2008



## Broxdown (Jan 18, 2008)

Well, we are crossing the days off the calendar now - Kim (Fell) is due around 28th April and Marj (Dartmoor) is due a week later. Both Mums to be are 'expanding' and looking really great. 

Anyone else got any foals due in the Spring?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

make sure you post pictures,, i bet your excited,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Groomer1 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have bred two foals (both in my sig) the bay is a TB filly by Andes she will be two in may. The Chestnut is a colt out of my showjumping mare by Polling he will be one in April.

I dont think I will breed any more as its sooo stressfull, I didn't sleep for weeks!


----------



## Broxdown (Jan 18, 2008)

You bet I'm excited - the old camera batteries will keep running out when they are here 

Oh yes, master to the sleepless night I am  mind you, have sussed out what to do - I get nice and comfy in bed with a good strong flask of coffee and have the tv on with some scary film playing - when it gets to the scary/gory bits I switch over to the foal cam - guaranteed to keep me awake for hours


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

i have one due i the spring andalucian xluciatano
i am soo exited,
i am trying to decide wheather to put my three year old in foal next year (she is only 2 now)
it depends how she grows really 
she is a britishwarmblood out of fulton.
the mare was out of an oldenburg and uranium who was a big show jumper, so hopefully she will have a huge jump!
lol
hope your foals are all ok when they get here!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

cant wait for pictures,,,,,,,and flicking from film to camera is a good idea,,,,,


----------



## Broxdown (Jan 18, 2008)

That and the 'stand a spoon up in it coffee'  Years of practise


----------



## Broxdown (Jan 18, 2008)

Quick update - both the girls are coming along really nicely, looking very 'swell' and last night I had my hand on their tums and felt babies wobbling away quite merrily  Only about 6 weeks or so to go now so getting rather excited


----------



## Jamie's Menagerie (May 7, 2008)

so....how are the foals and their mums?


----------



## Broxdown (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm still waiting LOL! Both of the girls look like rugby balls on legs, I'm on night watch CCTV now and the alarm is set for every hour (just in case) I have turned them out this morning onto some fresh rested paddock to see if a good dose of Dr Green will get them moving!

Watch this space and fingers crossed


----------



## Jamie's Menagerie (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the update....I am so excited for you!


----------

